# Cannot get MEGAcmd to run.



## j77h (Oct 3, 2022)

EDIT:
`Segmentation fault` in `mega-cmd-server` 
was already mentioned in this thread about MEGA*sync*,
with a possible fix that could make the msg below unnecessary.

_The following is a cleaner re-write of my post of Oct 3._

Have tested MEGA*tools* and mega.*py*, which both work, but
Mega Ltd advises against using them, as they do not use Mega's SDK,
and advises using MEGA*cmd* , their 'official' CLI client.

On `FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64` I installed the `megacmd` pkg,
but `mega-cmd-server` always gets `Segmentation fault (core dumped)` immediately.

Running `mega-cmd` or `mega-exec` gets:

```
[Initiating MEGAcmd server in background. Log: /root/.megaCmd/megacmdserver.log]
Unable to connect to service: error=2
Please ensure MEGAcmdServer is running
```
The log file is empty.

Haven't found anything like this on the web,
so it might be caused by my lack of experience with FreeBSD ... ?


----------

